# chausson s2 3rd bed option?



## steven2002 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi I have a flash s2. Which is a two berth with an option for the third bed..
Have any of you seen or know what it consists of or where it would actually fit..
I dont think I want it just just very curious..
Thanks .steven...


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I believe it's slung across the cab, in the form of a single bunk. I think perhaps a couple of long horizontal poles provide the support, but not absolutely sure. I recall I've maybe seen a schematic drawing in a brochure, but that's all - not the real thing. I assume it would only be suitable for a child or a very lightweight adult.

Sorry I can't be of more help. We've never bothered to investigate properly, as there are just the two of us using the van.

Hope you're enjoying your S2!  

Mike


----------



## steven2002 (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheers loving the van..had it a year now and going to france next week for a fortnight..just fitted gaslow and a BBQ point to save having to carry an extra bottle..
Cheers. Steven


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Snap! We're off to France next week too. Also hoping to pull in a few other countries along the way.

Glad you like the van - we think it's got a really innovative layout and can't understand why Chausson dropped it after only two years production? Talk about fitting a quart into a pint pot! At just 5.99m long it's amazing.

We've had ours almost three years now.

Happy travels
Mike


----------

